# Грыжа L5-S1 и Шейерман-Мау



## Олег89 (22 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте, мне 26 лет, год назад в октябре произошел прострел в пояснице и начались мои мучения, после того как смог встать сделал МРТ и была обнаружена левосторонняя парамеданная грыжа L5-s1 4 мм компремирующая корешок. Прошел электростимуляцию по Герасимову, массаж, уколы и капельницы, ДДТ, иглоукалывания, сухое вытяжение(стало хуже и я отказался продолжать), остеопатию, толкогого результата не ощутил. Хотя стоит признать, что проходил все эти процедуры у разных врачей, я из Нижневартовска и у нас нет клиник с комплексным лечением. Беспокоили боли в пояснице и чуть выше, боли в ягодице и левой ноге, прострелы по левому боку в пах и промежность, постепенно прибавились периодические боли между лопатками из за чего я сделал МРТ ГОП и у меня был обнаружен Шайерман мау. В январе 2015 снова прострел и я лег в стационар(снова куча уколов и капельниц, магниты, ДДТ, массаж), стало незначительно лучше, но все равно не гуд. Поэтому я сразу поехал в Тюмень и лег там в стационар. Прошел иглоукалывание,уколы, массаж, различные массажные ванны, водное вытяжение - от которого мне тоже становилось хуже, но врачи твердили, что это нормально, ЛФК. Выписался с прострелами в спине, невролог сказал что "со временем пройдет")) После Тюмени МРТ ПОП больше не делал, но еще пару раз делал капельницы. Нейрохирург в поликлинике от операции отговорил. С мая перестал обращаться к врачам, пытался делать по возможности ЛФК, висеть на турнике и подтягиваться. Вообщем боли никуда не ушли, но перестали неметь пальцы на ногах и левую ногу перестало тянуть постоянно. Зато боли в грудном отделе стали острее и сильнее. И вот в октябре 2015 усилилась боль между лопаток(даже дышать тяжело стало), появились боли в правом подреберье сзади и спереди, боли в груди, еще начались проблемы ЖКТ. Сделал МРТ ГОП, показал ортопеду, он сказал что обычный остеохондроз и снова прописал ДДТ и уколы!, а я уже желудок посадил со всеми этими препаратами!Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать и куда можно обратиться с моими проблемами где реально помогут, а не будут гонять по шаблонной системе?! От всего этого спектра ощущений уже крыша едет(


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2015)

*Олег89*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Окт 2015)

Добрый день, у меня Шаейрман Мау, капельницы пока кололи обещали, что хватит на полгода, на неделю не хватало, таблетки пью, но тоже толку мало, там вроде нельзя делать упражнения на шею и силовые упражнения на грудной отдел, нужно начать с поясницы и спины , желательно с инструктором, я сама уже долго боюсь, если что не так делаю, случаю обострение. Поищите Лану Палей в интернете, нужно комплесно- мягкая мануальная терапия, массаж и зарядка, только не на грудной отдел, силовые упражнения, упражнения с гантелями и проч.  стягивают грудной отдел. Шею и грудные мышцы нужно наорборт расслабить. Напишите Доктору Аиру, он рзбирается как с мышцами работать.


----------



## Олег89 (23 Окт 2015)

Все необходимые снимки вместе с заключениями есть у меня в альбоме. Я перекинул с диска и их оказалось гораздо больше чем, в распечатанном виде.


----------



## AIR (23 Окт 2015)

Просто рентген спереди и сбоку выложить...
Могу по симптомам предположить  укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева - вот и соответсвующая симптоматика. .. и поясница (место крепления к позвоночнику) и в паху (проходит под паховой связкой) и так далее.   Всё проводимое лечение к этим нарушениям никакого отношения не имеет - не могут диагностировать. .. далее уже идет скорее напряжение квадратной мышцы поясницы справа...   Меж лопатками  это перегруженнные  мышцы спины из-за  кифоза. ..
Самая большая проблема в том, что нужен мануальный терапевт, умеющий диагностировать и лечить мышечные проблемы (калАмбур )... а такие специалисты редкость...


----------



## Олег89 (23 Окт 2015)

Это ГОП


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Окт 2015)

В грудном Шейермана-Мау.
Следует сделать:
1.Общий анализ крови.
2.Биохимический анализ крови:
- С-РБ
-антистрептолизин О
-ревмофактор
3. Антиген HLA-B27
4. АЦЦП
5. Прямая рентгенография костей таза с захватом двух т/б суставов.


----------



## Олег89 (26 Окт 2015)

А терапевт может направить на эти исследования? У меня есть МРТ тазобедренного сустава(в заключении написано, что патологии нет)


----------

